

CSS3 buttons based on Adobe Kuler's top 100 color schemes - coderdude
http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB00T81AK

======
JangoSteve
Unless I'm missing something, many of these would make no sense to actually
use. The point of the bootstrap css is to provide baseline styles which handle
all of your functional needs.

In terms of button sets, you almost always _need_ a red button to signify that
this button does something dangerous (or perhaps just irreversible). And it
must be done without making the user read, so usually bright red is needed.
And if you have multiple shades of red (even an orange, brown-ish orange, or
purple are pushing it I think) for different buttons, it becomes confusing and
defeats the whole purpose.

Just taking into account the need for one red (and only one red), I'd probably
rule out half of these as unusable combinations in an actual web app.

The other half look great though! ;-)

~~~
coderdude
Apples and oranges. Bootstrap's default buttons all carry some kind of
semantic meaning (primary, warning, info, etc.) while these buttons are purely
for their visual appeal. The colors within a single Kuler color scheme aren't
intended to be used together in this pack, they're just arranged like that so
you can see the color schemes. It's more like for when you want a nice looking
button and want a wide variety of colors to choose from.

~~~
JangoSteve
Oh, then I misunderstood the purpose. Thanks.

~~~
coderdude
Goes to show that the product description could use some work. :)

------
sgdesign
This is very cool as a demo or library, but why would anybody ever need to
_buy_ 500 buttons?

~~~
coderdude
The process of creating them is not free (at the least it will cost time) and
for some people, depending on their skill, it's not even possible to customize
CSS at that or any level. The style selection is unparalleled when compared to
other button packs.

~~~
voidfiles
Why not just create a CSS generator. That helps someone tweak there button
down to the very last detail, and then just charge them 50 cents for that one
button.

~~~
coderdude
There are already CSS button generators (for Bootstrap, even) and it's always
the same: you get out what you put in. Even the examples these sites use as
the buttons you can generate typically look like a lousy lot. And $0.50 would
end up being like 80% credit card fees for me. It probably wouldn't work out.

------
ChrisSteel
I would be extremely interested to see if you make any money out of this. What
are you including in the pack? Is it just the buttons.css, which you can
easily download from your site already? I'd be a bit more impressed if it was
more tightly linked in with the kuler api - so that you could enter any theme
name and get a set of buttons.

------
abbott
if you're not colorblind, these would be great.

accessibility?

~~~
coderdude
This is basically just the first version of this pack and I was trying to get
it out before the morning, but in the following versions I think that would be
a great addition. It's something I'd want to think through though and do
right.

------
jsavimbi
$8 that I cannot give for the buttons because PayPal is being itself and won't
let me buy anything with my perfectly valid credit card.

Stripe?

~~~
coderdude
Man, that's a drag. I'll start shopping around for other options that can
integrate. PayPal is just a starter thing anyway. Sorry about that!

~~~
jsavimbi
No worries and thanks for setting up the site. Personally, I think it's great
and a potential source of that discretionary income needed for, well,
discretionary spending.

~~~
coderdude
I certainly hope it turns out to be that way. And you're welcome. :)

